# My Squirrel



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, so he's not technically mine, but as we recently discovered he is
a she! So, Mrs. Stubbs is named because she has half a tail and quite the friendly personality. She has been around about a year and when all the other squirrels went on summer vacation,she stayed, happily eating the daily supply of peanuts, seeds and corn I put out and drinking from the fountain. In the summer when it was so hot, we'd find her sprawled on the branches, legs hanging over or on the brick work, doing the same. When I put food out and she's not in sight, I just call her and soon she shows up.
Well, she crosses the power line just above the computer room window so I see her all the time. She scampers across the roof and jumps to the trees. This morning she was crossing with a mouthful of dead leaves and who knows what else. I went to the other room and waited at the window, a couple minutes later she appeared and is just about 2 feet above my head, perched on the roof edge. It was so cool being so close and seeing all that stuff in her mouth! She jumped to the tree and ran up and now we know she's building a nest there. She quickly deposits her mouthful and then goes to the smallest branches and rips them off, you can hear it! She gets branches of fresh tree and deposits it and takes off back across the power line to wherever he supply of dead stuff is. It's so cool! She's either fat or pregnant.Sniffle, I 'm going to be a grandma again? In all these years the squirrels have always built in the Elm trees in the back, this is the first year in a Willow variety. I am concerned about her using this tree, it is always the first to lose branches in the wind storms as it is soft tree. 
I know some of you have found baby squirrels in the past that fell with their nests. I was freak if this happened! She sure did pick the worst tree to build in. 
Last night I was in the kitchen with the window open and she was on the power line chewing me out, loudly! it dawned on my I handn't "fed"her yet and she was reminding me! So I put food out and within a minute she was out there!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-SquirrelLover...has a nice ring to it









You do realize that a photo is required don't you??
Now go climb that power line and get busy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Perhaps Magellan and Mrs. Stubbs should meet.....

The natural world is such a wonderful gift that we all can benefit from if we can just take the time from our busy, ever-so-human lives to SLOW DOWN!

Keep that camera at the ready, T. She's gonna give you plenty of opportunity to 'play'!! As for being "fat" ..... right. Might I suggest that you use the time to practice NOW. The babies will be here (AND gone) before you know it!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha ha! I was sitting here with my camera watching the powerline for her to come back across and the roofer guy showed up-damn! but he left again so maybe she'll get back to work. I have things to do to so I hope she cooperates! I am LOVING this! This summer we got to sit on the neighbors patio and watch the coming and goings of Mr. and Mrs. Robin as they made their nest, had their babies and brought food to them non stop. At first you couldn't see the babies and the one day itty bitty beaks hinged wide open started showing above the nest edge and quickly, very quickly they grew, and soon had wings they were flapping. Then, one night we were sitting out there when 3 of the 4 left the nest. It was soooooooo cool! The 4th didn't leave until the next day. Even Rick and Jay thought the whole thing was cool even tho they weren't "wowing" and "cooling" and , well, you get the picture. The grins on their faces showed they were enjoying the experience too








This is her when it was hot, first pixc isn't focused, operator error or something


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> but as we recently discovered he is a she!


OK, inquiring minds need to know. How did you find out?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> but as we recently discovered he is a she!


OK, inquiring minds need to know. How did you find out?








[/quote]

um, she was positioned just right a couple days ago and stood on her hind legs to reach something and well, HE was missing parts! And SHE has about 8 parts to feed babies with


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

When I was in college we had a squirrel living in our dorm room for a couple months over the winter. It ran in the door by accident one day when we left it open to carry some stuff in. For about two months we would open the door a few times a day to let it out, it would go run around for awhile, then we would call it back in and it would actually come. With the coming of warming weather it just didn't come back in one day.

A very strange experience.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

she did come back and Rick discovered she built HUGE nest it the treee next to the willow, not the willow. But, uh, she has company today. Can't tell yet if it's boyfriend or girfriend....but also friendly.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

That tail indicates she has already had at least one close encounter of the scary kind.

Sluggo


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm glad to see your putting that new camera to good use! Great pics - and thanks for sharing!


----------

